# Cheese forums



## dr k (Mar 7, 2018)

There are two cheese forums.  One under smoking meats and other things and one under cold smoking. Which should I watch? They appear to have the same dialogue.  Do they need to be combined? I want to add it to my watched forums. I need to start a thread on 3+ year old cheddar cheese blocks I aged in my fridge crisper drawer that is in its original cryovac sealed bag and the whey that has been ecpelled needs to be rinsed off? And the calcification stays on the cheese?


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 7, 2018)

Cheese needs to be cold smoked or it will melt and make a real mess.I would pay more attn. to cold smoking forum


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

Here's a link that explains the reason for double forums:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/why.257872/#post-1660605


----------



## dr k (Mar 7, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Cheese needs to be cold smoked or it will melt and make a real mess.I would pay more attn. to cold smoking forum


I've got cold smoking cheese down. I'm wondering if I get more feedback on my two questions above if the forums were combined.  I'm waiting for a reply on why there are two cheese forums when cheese needs to be cold smoked. I pm'd cheese man Mr T on this but he's been off of SMF since April 2017 and I'm waiting to see if he replies and what the deal with two cheese forums is about before starting a thread in cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

I think most people use the "Recent" link instead of going thru the individual forums. So I would say either will work. Sorry I can't help with your questions.

Chris


----------



## dr k (Mar 7, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's a link that explains the reason for double forums:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/why.257872/#post-1660605



Ok got it thanks.  Since my questions are  about extended aged cheeses and not cold smoking then smoking meats and other things is the place to post.  I'll wait to see if I get a response from Mr T then see about starting a new thread. It may have been answered somewhere but doesn't appear to be as common as cold smoking questions.


----------

